# čmuďajs



## Encolpius

Zdravím, v jednom filmu jsem slyšel tento dialog: 
A: To si mě čmuďajs.
B: Já Tě čmuďajs? Já Tě čmuďajs!?
A: Hodně čmuďajs.

Co asi znamená slovo čmuďajs? Používá se nebo je to nějaký výtvor v tom filmu? Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Podle Googlu je to použité i jinde, ale nikdy jsem to neslyšel.
Na pochopení by tu musel být ještě kontext, ale rozhodně to je něco negativního.


----------



## francisgranada

Jediné, čo ma napadá je nemecké slovo _schmuddeln _(zašpiniť).  Keď _čmuďajs _pochádza z toho, tak by to mohlo znamenať niečo ako "to si ma pošpinil" (v prenesenom zmysle, napr. pred inými apod.).


----------



## werrr

francisgranada said:


> Jediné, čo ma napadá je nemecké slovo _schmuddeln _(zašpiniť).  Keď _čmuďajs _pochádza z toho, tak by to mohlo znamenať niečo ako "to si ma pošpinil" (v prenesenom zmysle, napr. pred inými apod.).


Spíše to vypadá na rodinu slov *čmoud, čoud, čadit, kadit*.

*Čmuďajs* od *čmúd* jako *prdlajs* od *prd*? Nebo to souvisí s kouřením?


----------



## AllTaken

Slovo čmuďajs jsem doteď nikdy neslyšel.
Také mi to připomíná spíš čmoud, kouř, špínu. Je možné, že jeden druhého nějak pošpinil. Ale u mládeže, která se takto vyjadřuje, to může znamenat cokoliv .


----------



## morior_invictus

Také jsem to nikdy neslyšel, ale našel jsem následující věty na Internetu ...


> Byla _to čmuďajs_ legrace.


Zdroj: dvevejcedoskla.blogspot.sk


> Tak dnes si mne čmuďajs, kámo, a hodne.


Zdroj: powerplaymanager.com

...což by v prvním případě mohlo znamenat něco jako "Byla to ohromná legrace." a v druhém tedy něco jako "Tak dnes si mě ohromil / pobavil." ale to vážně jen hádám.


----------

